# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  مشکل در نصب ویندوز iot بر روی رسپبری پای 3

## kolibri

سلام؛
من برای نصب ویندوز بر روی این بورد مشکل دارم.
از هر دو روش نوب و ویندوز داشبورد استفاده کردم اما ویندوز بوت نمیشه.
از مموری کارت پر سرعت Class 10 U1 هم استفاده کردم اما باز هم بوت نمیشه ویندوز!
کار خاصی هست که باید انجام بدم؟
با تشکر.

----------

